# 1 yr old chi/dasch potty training nightmare



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Ahhh, Coco! You little ball of anxiety 

Coco hasn't had a BM since she went to the vet on Monday. Her last one was Monday morning. She's been either in the kennel (in the room with me except at night), in my lap (a lot of the day yesterday), or outside. She's had two doses of worm meds too, one at the vet and one yesterday.

I won't let her walk around the house bc she's a stealth pooper. If she gets out of my sight, she'll go poop on the floor. 

She will pee outside and does a couple of times when I take her out, but she still holds her BMs. 

She is fed twice a day, ground meat and rice with a little green bean. Later today or tomorrow, I'll introduce raw and probably do that part time at least (for both dogs). 

When we're outside, she's so anxious and distracted that every little thing gets her attention, every little scent, it's like her brain is popcorn popping. Just when I think she's about to go, something grabs her attention! 

I take both dogs out to do business at the same time so she can see that it's ok and preferred that elimination is put out there. 

It's already incredibly hot but I'm still spending 15+ minutes outside walking her around the yard waiting for her to poop. After too many distractions, I can tell it's just not going to happen! :foxes15: I even get my dd to bring George back in the house so she's not distracted by him. After I did that this morning, she pretended the garden hose was a snake that she needed to spaz over and forgot all about sniffing and pooping. :foxes15:

 What do I do??? This is so frustrating! I've never seen a dog hold it for almost three days! I even considered that she's eating it to hide it but I see no signs of poo in the kennel at all!

She desperately wants to be a nanny-dog to my dd, but I can't let her out freely b/c she will go in the house before she goes outside, where George will have accidents, but only if I'm late taking him outside. She, though, will poop in the house!

Honestly, she is infuriatingly anxious and tense. She's making me tense! I know we won't get anywhere until she relaxes but it seems the only thing that will relax her is to be with my dd. That can't happen until she's reliably potty trained. Today it's looking like that will never happen! I think she will always dribble in the house and will poop anytime she has the chance. 

She is/was pad trained, but still pooped off the pad. As a last resort, should I let her use the pad inside the house and see how she does?

What do I do?? Any suggestions or feedback is welcome!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm still laughing over stealth pooper !!!! 

With the wormer she should have pooped by now, have you asked the vet if this is normal?

I know what you mean about the distractions, mine do the same thing, they must be thinking time to poop, time to poop, time to poop, oh a leaf!!! yes get the leaf eat the leaf!!! UUGGHH !! 

Maybe taking them out seperately, and put her on a leash, that may work, sorry not much help i go through the same thing


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree. I would call the vet and see if that's normal, because wormer always makes my dogs poop like crazy, so I'm really surprised she's been able to hold it this long! I know it seems like it'll never happen, but it sounds like you're being consistent, and sooner or later, it'll just click for her, and she'll understand it's ok to poop outside! And all this frustration will pay off


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> I'm still laughing over stealth pooper !!!!
> 
> With the wormer she should have pooped by now, have you asked the vet if this is normal?
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm glad someone can relate!! It's crazy! It's too hot to stand around outside for half an hour waiting on her to explore the entire yard, then poop.

I take her out on a leash every time; we don't have a secure yard area that she can't get out of. I would say that maybe the leash is too short, but she's peeing fine on the leash.


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

I just took her out again and I could literally SEE poop ready to come out but she kept getting distracted and sucking it back in :foxes15: (I am beginning to hate her!) If not for seeing all of that, I would call the vet. It seems that she's just holding it. 

I'm standing out in the heat, sweating, and every gnat and tiny flying insect is getting stuck to me and she's sucking her poop back in?!?! 

I think I'm going to have to get her a long leash and myself a lawn chair. And don't plan on being clean, ie: not sweaty and sticky, for a looooong time. 

I know how awful this sounds, but I really dislike this dog at the moment.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

IwillcallhimGeorge said:


> I just took her out again and I could literally SEE poop ready to come out but she kept getting distracted and sucking it back in :foxes15: (I am beginning to hate her!) If not for seeing all of that, I would call the vet. It seems that she's just holding it.
> 
> I'm standing out in the heat, sweating, and every gnat and tiny flying insect is getting stuck to me and she's sucking her poop back in?!?!
> 
> ...


I would still call the vet. It is not normal for dogs to hold themselves like this. Try not to be upset at her it may be beyond her control.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Lol try a retractable leash, a lawn chair, umbrella and a cold drink maybe a wading pool to soak your feet


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> Lol try a retractable leash, a lawn chair, umbrella and a cold drink maybe a wading pool to soak your feet


And a couple of bottles of wine.


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

I do really understand your despair but this is a wonderfully funny post
Have you tried leaving the other dogs poo where you want her to go?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

intent- I really am trying not to be upset with her. But I am, and I can't help that right now. I am working on it though. 
I'm even trying to think of all of the good things about her. She adores my daughter and is (already) loyal to her. She's protective of my dd and sleeps with her when she's allowed. She can be a really good pup, but right now is a rough patch and I am frustrated.


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Oh- and she wants to please (except for the pottying thing). 
She'll lay quietly in my lap.
She hasn't destroyed anything.
She's smart
and funny...


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

IwillcallhimGeorge said:


> And a couple of bottles of wine.


Now your getting the idea!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

IwillcallhimGeorge said:


> Oh- and she wants to please (except for the pottying thing).
> She'll lay quietly in my lap.
> She hasn't destroyed anything.
> She's smart
> and funny...


See she's a good girl, maybe she just doesn't like people watching her poop! IDK I'm reaching here....


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

IwillcallhimGeorge said:


> intent- I really am trying not to be upset with her. But I am, and I can't help that right now. I am working on it though.
> I'm even trying to think of all of the good things about her. She adores my daughter and is (already) loyal to her. She's protective of my dd and sleeps with her when she's allowed. She can be a really good pup, but right now is a rough patch and I am frustrated.


She could be constipated. Perhaps the wormer messed up her tummy and instead of making her go like wormer usually does it made her constipated.

A little canned pumpkin might help.

She could also be picking up on your stress. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> She could be constipated. Perhaps the wormer messed up her tummy and instead of making her go like wormer usually does it made her constipated.
> 
> A little canned pumpkin might help.
> 
> ...


She's right coul dbe constipated and just can't get the turtle outta the hole..LOL try the pumpkin


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

intent2smile said:


> She could be constipated. Perhaps the wormer messed up her tummy and instead of making her go like wormer usually does it made her constipated.
> 
> A little canned pumpkin might help.
> 
> ...


That could be true that she's picking up on my stress. I could totally see that! And when she gets distracted, I pull her away from the source and tell her no. I just realized, maybe she thinks I'm telling her no to pooping? I doubt it, but it could be.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

IwillcallhimGeorge said:


> That could be true that she's picking up on my stress. I could totally see that! And when she gets distracted, I pull her away from the source and tell her no. I just realized, maybe she thinks I'm telling her no to pooping? I doubt it, but it could be.


hhhmmmm, I think that's what she is thinking!!! give it a try, if she gets distracted don't say anything lets see what happens


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

cp- you're cracking me up! Thanks, I needed that 

I'm going to get a retractable today and When there's a little more shade, I'll go sit out there and wait for the turtle to pop out.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

IwillcallhimGeorge said:


> cp- you're cracking me up! Thanks, I needed that
> 
> I'm going to get a retractable today and When there's a little more shade, I'll go sit out there and wait for the turtle to pop out.


Make sure to check back in!!! Good luck!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel does the same thing! He gets ready to poop and all of a sudden, a noise, a fly, a leaf. . .he's distracted! lol 

If you are really that stressed then let her potty inside on the pad. . .or try putting the pad outside on the ground or the patio/deck! I did try that, but he looked at me like I was crazy! hehe. Angel will pee outside consistently, even bark or scratch at the door to go out! But. . .if I leave my bathroom door open (where his potty pad was!) he will poop on the floor in there! If I close the door, he wont!

The only other thing is to go back to basics. . .she will need to be confined. Either in a crate or a pen or on a tethered to you! (uggh!) But that is the only other thing I can think of. 

Good luck!


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

It really does ease my frustration to know that others have the same experience with the distractions. 

Angel- I'm going back to basics with her, kennel and outside every two hours. If I tether her, she scoots to where I can't see her and poops. Even on a three foot leash, lol! She's stealthy and determined! If I have her out of the kennel at all, she's in my lap.


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

*Update: (grossness ahead)*

I noticed her sitting literally on her rectum. Her feet were pointing upwards; she was trying so hard to hold it. So I took her out again to no avail; she was still playing turtle with it. Sooooo....

I went ahead and gave her an enema. I also expressed her glands and after a drop of green/yellow, brown stuff tinged with blood popped out like a pimple then just more yellow/green. She held her enema all through that! And a quick bath following. We were already in the sink, so why not? I am a little worried about the glands, but not as much about her pooping normally and outside.

I dried her and put her back in her kennel. In all of this, my dd fell asleep in the recliner. In the time it took me to scoop her up and put her in bed, Coco plastered the kennel! 

Aside from the watery parts from the enema, her poo was a little hard in places, but otherwise normal. It didn't seem like anything she couldn't have passed on her own. 

I cleaned up the kennel and fed her, now she's snoozing peacefully. Even stretched out instead of all balled up. 

Good news- now I know how to express glands! That will come in handy.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

That must have been the problem. .blocked glands !! It probably hurt to poop glad she and you are feeling better ... see she is a good girl !


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

I never knew a dogs arse could be so complicated. We'll see if she continues to go normally.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Yup!! I'm learning too, the little dogs are complicated! Never had these issues with my big dogs


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Judenmink said:


> I do really understand your despair but this is a wonderfully funny post
> Have you tried leaving the other dogs poo where you want her to go?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep. I leave it in the yard. She even watches him go potty, sniffs it, but doesn't get it.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

IwillcallhimGeorge said:


> It really does ease my frustration to know that others have the same experience with the distractions.
> 
> Angel- I'm going back to basics with her, kennel and outside every two hours. If I tether her, she scoots to where I can't see her and poops. Even on a three foot leash, lol! She's stealthy and determined! If I have her out of the kennel at all, she's in my lap.


Stick with it! She'll get there!


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Coco pooped in the yard today!! Yay!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

LMAO..............Glad to see the turtle has made a proper showing!!!!


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Good news, she's been going in the yard since yesterday. I've been letting them both run around together in the living room and kitchen with the back of the house blocked off. She had one teetee accident today but that's b/c we waited too long to take her out.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Yay! !!!!! So glad to hear, now don't you feel bad getting all mad and frustrated, poor thing didn't feel good!!!!! Lmao


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

Woo hoo! I bet you are as relieved as she must be


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> Yay! !!!!! So glad to hear, now don't you feel bad getting all mad and frustrated, poor thing didn't feel good!!!!! Lmao


I did for a minute or two, but it WAS a frustrating situation, I can't blame myself for that. 

But! I am happy that it's resolved for the most part. She still needs some help remembering to go outside and not in the house.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Just remember if she has an accident it is not her fault. If she does not have access to outside when she has to go she will go in any available place. It is our responsibility as pet owners to set up a routine so that these little ones can succeed at potty training.
When Jaxx had accidents I always told myself it was not his fault, it was mine for not noticing the signs and taking him out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow! I've heard of kids doing that. An AR (anal retentive) dog. Think I'd be temped to start squeezing (just kidding!). This puts things in better perspective for me when I get frustrated because my little guy won't poop until we've walked a block. He' a stealth pooper, too, but only once every couple weeks and since his poop doesn't smell and isn't too soft, it's an easy cleanup. Good luck. Please post what the vet says. Sounds like he might have a case of constipation that will require medical intervention. (Which of course, wouldn't be his fault at all)


----------

